# Laptop: Mouse Pad won't work



## B3NV3NUT0 (Aug 11, 2007)

I accidentally spill about a teaspoon of water on my mouse pad. I immediately grabbed paper towels to adsorb the water. It seems that all the features of the mousepad; such as, scroll up and down, right click and moving orientation is all good, BUT, the left-click doesn't seem to work. There are two-options t register the left-click, clicking the button or tapping the pad, but neither works. I currently have a USB mouse plugged in and it seems to work fine. I decided to blowdry lightly for few minutes but then stopped as i don't want to apply too much heat to the sensor pad, so its been airdrying for an hour an still nothing. Does anyone has any suggestions? or did i permanently damage my left clicker.

Thanks, Nate


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

I would turn it off, take the battery out then leave it upside down overnight.


----------



## erick295 (Mar 27, 2005)

It's probably still wet but not injured. An hour is not very long to let water dry when it's inside something -- just give it more time. If you're the tinkering type you could always take the trim off to give it some more air, or take the trackpad out altogether and wipe it dry.

Water won't hurt electronics unless it's full of salt or chlorine or something. Even then I've seen people dunk phones into pools and they work fine a few days later. It takes quite a bit of abuse to damage this stuff


----------



## B3NV3NUT0 (Aug 11, 2007)

Thanks for the reply. Yes, right after i posted this, I unscrew the front-bottom cover and pulled a fan blowing in the crack over night. Works Fine now, except the mousepad itself before was very sensitive with respect to highlighting text, somehow after the incident, it decides to increase sensitivity, so i just went to control panel and turn off the whole tapping mechanism ingeneral (which i meant to do a very long time ago as its annoying when my palm hits it) so all the best guys.

Nate :-D


----------

